# UAE with kids?



## CteachCan (6 d ago)

Hello to all,
I am a Canadian teacher considering taking a contract in UAE, and bringing my two sons with me. I would like to expose my boys to some global lifestyle /international interconnectedness, while maintaining a quality education for them. I am looking for any and all information that you can give me about living in the Emirates with children AND any insights/suggestions/advice on teaching and education there. Thanks in advance!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

CteachCan said:


> Hello to all,
> I am a Canadian teacher considering taking a contract in UAE, and bringing my two sons with me. I would like to expose my boys to some global lifestyle /international interconnectedness, while maintaining a quality education for them. I am looking for any and all information that you can give me about living in the Emirates with children AND any insights/suggestions/advice on teaching and education there. Thanks in advance!


Generally the UAE is considered a great place for families but your experience will differ depending on which Emirate you take your work and live. Where are you looking at working (if indeed you know?) If you are teaching you will often find that you will get free or Subsidised education at your school or within the school group, so the quality could somewhat depend on where you choose to work. What is the age of your kids ?

Quite honestly there is a lot of info already in this forum and generally online so my suggestion would be to have a dig around and come back with some specific questions, your question is pretty wide. .


----------

